# HyGround - 3D Terrain Tiles



## Cherno (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/yetimilitiagames/hyground-3d-terrain-tiles

These are plastic hex tiles designed to stack, similar to the popular HeroScape tiles. There are a variety of accessory like covers for different ground types, trees, lava rocks, water falls and so on. It looks really nice if you don't mind the stylized look, and I can imagine it to become a favourite for BattleTech players but also everyone else that seeks a sturdy and extremely modular solution for their wargaming terrain needs, as the system can of course also be used for games with free movement. The parts can also be painted, flocked, and customized by carving into them and so on.


----------



## reesekj (Aug 30, 2014)

That's pretty darned neat. Consider making Square tilesets?


----------

